

"Flash Crash" analysis: HFT algos using DoS - d_c
http://www.zerohedge.com/article/how-hft-quote-stuffing-caused-market-crash-may-6-and-threatens-destroy-entire-market-any-mom

======
drtse4
Was going to post this here, you beat me :)

I'm a beginner when it comes to financial/economics stuff, but i still found
this may 6th crash and the HFT evolution quite interesting. This seems to be
the first real attempt at exploiting the exchanges using a computer
infrastructure, and the incredible thing is that the ones who should instantly
block this with regulations seems puzzled and unable to react. Are we
beginning to see in the real world things shown previously only in work of
fiction like Daemon by Suarez? Amazing, will follow the evolution of this
story in the future...

